# Please keep my Merry Beth in your thoughts



## Marty (Dec 20, 2009)

Saturday am I went out to feed breakfast and found Merry Beth down, looking at her sides so I got her up and moving and gave her some banamine thinking she was colicing. She looked awful; head hanging down, depressed, no spark in her eyes. Bad call, I moved too fast because afterwards when I went to clean her stall I saw the back of her stall loaded with manure she had buried in shavings, about 8 piles, and I got to thinking, she passed way too much manure to be colicing. Plus she drank all her water from the night before. Now I'm thinking oh brother, this must be an ulcer, not colic.

I waited all day for the banamine to wear off because I know you shouldn't give banamine when treating an ulcer. I turned her out with everyone and watched and she didn't try to go down again but didn't attempt to graze, just stood outside with her head down. When she came back in she pooped twice in two hours thank heavens for that. I could not get her to eat a thing, no hay, no beet pulp, food, not even a lousy treat. She wants to eat, but just pushes her nose around in her hay and food and looks up at me begging. So last night I decided to pull out all the stops and jump start her first with about 30 cc of Pepto bismal but she was fighting with me so I tied her up so I could use both hands. In doing that, she hauled back on the rope, and she clampled down on the syringe with her teeth and I couldn't get it back out of her mouth. When she hauled back, she fell and I think she actually fainted on me for a second. Then I helped her back up and gave her a dose of gastroguard and tagamet and I know never to attempt shoving a syringe in her mouth when she is tied up ever again. Checked on her all night long; cleaned her up, brushed her really good, fixed up her pretty gold shinny ribbons and took her on walks. She is alert, her gums are ok, her eyes are bright, she just cannot eat.

This morning there is no change. She's standing in the corner. She acts like she really wants to eat so badly but just can't seem to even want to try. She put her nose in her feed bucket and on her hay and just moved it around again but didn't eat a thing. I gave her a second dose of gastroguard, took her for a walk, groomed her, and will try some pepto and tagamet again today.

I've had Merry Beth since she was a yearling. I have always said this was my best horse in the barn. She's very sensitive, extremely hyper, a real fireball full of snort and blow, and as sweet as any horse can be. I've always treated her with kid gloves, wanting to keep her in bubble wrap and she has never been sick a day in her life. This year I took a chance and sent her out to a little showing with my best buds, Tam and Dan Vanderwerf from Amazing Grace and she did very well.

Our mountain roads are iced over and there is no chance the vet can make it up here to take a look so I'm on my own here. Its been my experience with ulcers that it usually takes about 3 days for the meds to kick in so this is the start of day 2. I'm heading out with warm water for her. Please keep your fingers crossed for us. I'm a basket case.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 20, 2009)

Everything crossed and prayers said here that all will be well with your Merry Beth, Marty!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Dec 20, 2009)

Marty have you taken her temp yet? She sounds like she is just simply not feeling well as opposed to an ulcer although of course without seeing her and knowing her it is hard to really say but I would start with her tempature first


----------



## Mona (Dec 20, 2009)

Hoping Merry Beth is soon showing huge signs of improvement!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 20, 2009)

Marty, fingers and toes are crossed, and I will call you tonight. Hope she is doing ALOT better for you. I know how much you love your "baby" (((hugs, and hang in there)))


----------



## sedeh (Dec 20, 2009)

Prayers for your Merry Beth!



ray I hope she's doing better today. I worry about hyperlipemia when they stop eating.


----------



## minih (Dec 20, 2009)

Marty go ahead and take her temp just to be sure but it still sounds like an ulcer to me. We had a horse at one time that would not eat for about 2 days after dosing with ulcerguard. Keep on giving the meds (if no temp) and you may still see improvement. And quit worrying, no banamine is not good for an ulcer but you did not do any damage with just one dose.

I have also given Maalox instead of pepto for ulcer symptoms, it does help some.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Dec 20, 2009)

I would also start with the temperature but if she doesnt have one could she possibly have a tooth that is bothering her trying to shed a cap maybe. I have a boy here who absolutely wouldnt actually eat anything through 3 feedings so I called the vet but before the vet came he was back eating vet checked him out anyway and could see a new tooth and told me it could have been because he had been trying to shed a cap that wouldnt come out. You know how we are when we lose our baby teeth if she has a cap hurting her when she tries to chew maybe that has discouraged her from trying to eat. Grasping at straws here.

Nita


----------



## ShaunaL (Dec 20, 2009)

Good thoughts and prayers for Merry Beth to feel better quickly


----------



## Genie (Dec 20, 2009)

Such a beautiful little lady. Good thoughts coming your way


----------



## Marty (Dec 20, 2009)

She hasn't had a temp yestarday and there is no temp today either, I just took it again. No snotty nose, nothing like that. Her eyes are clear and bright and she is still very alert. Getting sick of being groomed though I think.

I'm trying to use what I have here on hand since the roads are iced over.

She had her dose of gastoguard eariler this morning and I just gave her a dose of tagamet for the day. I think she can only have one tab of that per day. And I got down about 20 cc of pepto. Not sure how much she can really have of that but it doesn't seem like nearly enough but at least this time she didn't land on the floor. I passed out hay to everyone and she came over and took a look and a snif and 1, and I mean 1 individual strand of hay to eat, that was it. Then she stuck her nose back in her food dish and I think she took 1 itty bitty bite, like just 1 pellet, then she returned to the corner of her stall. I have beet pulp soaking. I am going to try to give her a spoonful with applesauce.

I hope this doesn't turn into anything weird I can't handle, the ice isn't melting at all. Everyone is always so happy and healthy up here; don't know how this could have happened. I always try to keep them grazing on grass or hay to prevent ulcers. Sucks.


----------



## Zipper (Dec 20, 2009)

Lots of good thoughts and prayers going your way Marty and Merry Beth.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh Marty, She sounds like what I descibed to you about SB last week...to the letter. Except it took SB alittle bit to poop. You were so helpful with your ideas and now I wish there were something I could say or do to help you and MaryBeth. I will call you later...but please, you too take care....we cant have you getting sick too!!

Healthy thoughts and prayers to you BOTH!!

Heidi


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll be praying for Merry Beth until we get a positive update Marty. It sounds like you're doing anything and everything you can--just try to stay sane in the process!


----------



## Becky (Dec 20, 2009)

> I waited all day for the banamine to wear off because I know you shouldn't give banamine when treating an ulcer.


I _always_ give banamine when treating an ulcer if the horse isn't eating or drinking. All the vets I've used prescribe banamine as well. You need to get them eating and drinking again.

I've had a lot of experience with ulcer cases the past few years ( more than I want!) and you have to be really aggressive with the treatment. It involves banamine to relieve their discomfort initially, then tagamet or ranitidine 3 X daily, Ulcer or Gastro Guard 1 X day and sucralfate (if you have it) daily. Can you call your vet and discuss treatment over the phone?

The most important thing is getting the horse to drinking and they can eat. Offer small amounts of hay throughout the day. Eating helps to neutralize the acid production.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 20, 2009)

Marty,

We've only had a couple of ulcer cases over the years, so I can't really share anything of much value.....Just want to tell you that my healing thoughts and prayers are with you and Merry Beth. You must feeling terribly helpless being iced in.

I sure hope that the weather improves before your meds are used up.

Ma---


----------



## MountainMeadows (Dec 20, 2009)

In my HUMBLE opinion, I have never seen ulcers develop "just overnight" as you are describing- especially when there have been no changes to her routine - really sounds more like a "bug" to me. It may be that something in lurking there but the temp hasn't spiked yet. For sure I would use the Ulcerguard as a preventative, but I would also be checking gum color, heart rate, temp and listening to her gut sounds to see if they are quiet or overly active. Maybe taking her for a walk off the property to get her to perk up and look at something new & different would get her mind off of herself and promote a little appetite. Might try a little squirt of electrolite past to encourage drinking.

I am sorry you are going thru all this when the weather is so horrible, we had a similar situation last year at the worst possible time so I feel your feeling of helplessness.

Good luck Marty & hugs to Merry Beth

Stac


----------



## My2Minis (Dec 20, 2009)

Sending prayers for Merry Beth. I hope your sweet little horse pulls through.


----------



## Sandee (Dec 20, 2009)

Are there any gut sounds? As long as there are some gut noises you can try home remedies. I've used Pepto and Maalox, corn oil, probiotics

My old gelding just coliced ( well close enough - stopped eating, no temp.,stopped drinking, lethargic). Fortunately, since he's so overweight, he didn't go down. I gave him Maalox in the morning which got him to poke around in the hay for a while. Wouldn't touch his beet pulp. In the afternoon I put a turkey baster about 1/2 full of corn oil down him and walked him. He finally passed a tiny bit of poop. Another dose of Maalox at supper and he took more hay. Then he was fine the next day - eating, drinking a lot etc.

We had a warm up in the weather but I'm guessing it was something in my hay that caused gas colic since my filly's pooh really reaked that night. Oh, and that combined with the fact that it's been so cold and snowy that they haven't gotten out to get any exercise.

Hope your problem is something similar and works out.


----------



## JennyB (Dec 20, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Marty I will keep prayers



for Merry Beth and if it is ulcers then maybe she will get better in a few days ..Sounds like you are doing all you can....I had a young colt do what sounds like the same thing. He seemed ok and didn't have a temp or any other respratory conditions. He pooped and drank some water, but mostly mooped in his corner. We finally took him down to a vet hospital and they scoped him and he had a huge ball of food in his stomach which wasn't digesting. It wasn't causing colic either, but was irritating just enough to cause him not to eat anything else. They had to flush him out with water 3 times and scoped him 3 times, but it finally moved on through...hope that is not what Merry Beth has, but sounds similar. Just wanted to let you know. Let us know about her progress![/SIZE]

HUGS Marty

Jenny


----------



## Barbie (Dec 20, 2009)

Marty-

Hope you've seen some improvement by now - figures the roads are iced.

I had a mare who had really bad ulcers. The vet had me keep her on Banamine for several days initially along with the ulcerguard. The one feed I was told to never give her was sweet feed.

Good luck with Merry Beth.

Barbie


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 20, 2009)

Aw Marty, that just sucks!




Prayers going out to the Mountain. I know she was looking at her sides but as others said I'd rule out her mouth as well. Could she have a growing abcess or a sliver in her mouth or something deep in the jaw causing her to not want to open her mouth and chew? Have you offered her goodies she doesn't normally get like cinnamon bread or something tasty and easy to chew like that?

We'll be waiting for updates! Spyder stopped eating so dramatically a year ago yesterday and I still remember the good wishes you sent me. He's still here and he's a lot older than Merry Beth! Tell that girl to get chowing as she's worrying her mommy and forum family.

Leia

P.S. Forgot to mention- when my ulcer-prone Kody was off my vet said to give Ulcergard immediately, wait a couple of hours then give the Banamine after the Ulcergard has had a chance to settle the stomach a bit and protect it from the Banamine. Both together were fine, he just wanted the Ulcergard in first.


----------



## little lady (Dec 20, 2009)

Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Dec 20, 2009)

Marty hope your girl gets better soon. Keep us all posted.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Dec 20, 2009)

Tried to call, left a message and then emailed you.

Hope Merry Beth is feeling better soon!

Robin


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 20, 2009)

Boy! I'm hoping by now to see better news on Mary Beth.



> I always give banamine when treating an ulcer if the horse isn't eating or drinking. All the vets I've used prescribe banamine as well. You need to get them eating and drinking again.
> I've had a lot of experience with ulcer cases the past few years ( more than I want!) and you have to be really aggressive with the treatment. It involves banamine to relieve their discomfort initially, then tagamet or ranitidine 3 X daily, Ulcer or Gastro Guard 1 X day and sucralfate (if you have it) daily. Can you call your vet and discuss treatment over the phone?
> 
> The most important thing is getting the horse to drinking and they can eat. Offer small amounts of hay throughout the day. Eating helps to neutralize the acid production.
> ...


I ditto everything Becky said. I would try to take a look in her mouth if you can...just in case, but she is classic for ulcers........seems fine one day then BAM! and you may never know what set them off. sometimes the symptoms come on with little colic seeming episodes, but not always.

We give the banamine because it's critical to get them eating and drinking again. If you are giving ranitidine and ulcer guard or Gastroguard and sucralfate while giving banamine that is what a number of vets have recommended. we give as small a dose as will have them eating and very gradually reduce the dosage over a number of days. They need to be eating a little...hay, not grain... all the time to buffer the acid in the GI tract. Alfalfa is good because of the calcium content which buffers the acid a bit....plain beet pulp is high in calcium too. But bottom line is eating.

Please let us know when you can.

Prayers to to you and your girl.

Charlotte


----------



## barnbum (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh, Marty--how worrisome. I'll be checking in for updates, my friend.


----------



## Watcheye (Dec 20, 2009)

I hope everything is ok!


----------



## Knighthawke (Dec 20, 2009)

I just had a weanling filly given to me that got really bad over night and we thought it was colic but we called the vet and talked with her over the phone. I told her I thought it was ulcers because the filly was 8 months never handled the lady just pulled her off the mare. She was very flighty and we had to just bull dog her and catch her because she was not halter broke or anything. So I really felt it was an ulcer because of what she had to go thru. Well we started her on Gastrogard. And she was not eating or feeling good so I had to give her banamine once a day for 2 days. She got really better after two days. It was recommended to give gastrogard paste but we had to make our own judgement on how much to give. It was also recommended by my vet to give her papaya juice. It is a nature fruit that helps with ulcers. we could not find papaya juice. So we made papaya puree but putting the papaya in the blender with water and blended. I gave her 60 cc twice a day. With in 2 days she was much better. It was recommended to stop all grain. We have brome grass mix and my vet recommended putting her on Alfalfa cubes, forage or pellets because brome grass can be hard to digest.

I hope this helps and your filly has as quick as recovery as my girl did.

Barb


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Dec 20, 2009)

I hope she is doing better Marty. Nothing like that worry about the babies.

I am thinking in a different way.... maybe a jaw kick? Could one of the other horses maybe kicked her? Because of the wanting to eat, and the clamped jaws. I am sure it wouldn't be lockjaw. Hope it is just a little ulcer popping up. Good luck!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey, I just tried calling, maybe your out in the barn w/Mary Beth. I sure hope its good news!!


----------



## minie812 (Dec 20, 2009)

any more updates?


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Dec 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear Mary Beth is not feeling well, even more sorry for her mom. We all know she is in the best of care. But when it's your own, so hard to think. When one of my stallions came back from a show, and had been in training for 3 months...he did the same thing...even with alfalfa..that is when I knew he wasn't well..would just smell it. Probiotics and yogart did the trick for him, cannot remember how often I gave it to him or how long it took. Wouldn't hurt to try it, that is that I know of.

Let us know how Mary Beth is doing when you can, prayers beening sent your way (((hugs))


----------



## Alisha514 (Dec 20, 2009)

Marty I hope she starts feeling better soon. Keeping her in my prayers.

Alisha


----------



## ~Dan (Dec 20, 2009)

Heres to hoping shes feeling better. Update as soon as you can.

Dan


----------



## Marty (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the calls I'm sorry I keep missing them but I'm practically living in the barn. As of this evening there is no change. Good call on the teeth and possibility of getting kicked in the mouth too; that's what the hus was questioning as well. I found out fast she can open her mouth when she wants to: Soon as I let that Redneck colt out to play and he took off out of her sight, Merry Beth let out a scream for him that had my ears ringing like Christmas bells and proceeded to jump all over the place on the lead rope wanting to go after him. (That boy's a charmer...



).

She moves around fine, she is very alert, not laying down at all, still pooping although I don't know where she is getting anything to poop from. She simply will not eat but her bucket looks like she has had some water sips. She still pushes the food and hay around from one place to another. I've tried applesauce, maple syrup, peppermint treats, ten rounds of Christmas Carols, you name it and she won't touch a thing. So...... I'm going to trust you guys that said maybe I should give her a dose of banamine and see if that helps her turn the corner. Heaven knows her gut must be padded with enough pepto and tagamet to stop a herd of elephants by now. Roads are clear now, so if there is no change by morning, I am going to by pass my local farm vet because she is a mobile vet and would have to send blood or anything else out for tests and then I'd have to wait for results. So instead, we will take Merry Beth to the hospital over the mountain where they have 4 vets and state of the art facilities for everything you can imagine because I can't screw around and play vet when I'm not sure that I'm on the right track with this. I'll update later.





Merry Beth of course stands for "Merry (Mary) + bethlehem in case you didn't know that.

XOXO TO ALL for your support, I'm such a weenie I can't handle much anymore


----------



## horsefeather (Dec 20, 2009)

Marty,

Sending all to you and your 'baby.' Just a question....how long has it been since you had sold a horse and they left?

Pam


----------



## whitney (Dec 20, 2009)

.


----------



## whitney (Dec 20, 2009)

.


----------



## whitney (Dec 20, 2009)

Marty, when my barn went thru the gut bug. I dosed my minis that would not eat with 35cc kaolin, or kaopectalin. They would start eating within 45 minutes of the first dose. Also check teeth REALLY well Ginia had a horse that stopped eating and it was a cap that came off jagged and was jabbing him and it took the vet to actually see it and she had to look twice. Prayers are with you. Tam has used the kaolin too. Check her tongue top, bottom and sides for cuts.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Dec 20, 2009)

Just talked to Jerry...he said you are back out in the barn.....DARN YOU>>>>you better have your winter coat on!! No, you can NOT sleep on top of the shavings with your little girl. Monday you can take her to the vet. I am no expert by any means but she's standing, alert and pooping she may just have the holiday blues. Did you switch Christmas Music...is there a light out in your fence....is Sonny stinkin up the barn??...sorry, just trying to make you smile!

hugs


----------



## maplegum (Dec 20, 2009)

Hang in there Marty, You are doing all you can.

Thinking of you

xox Leonie xox


----------



## Reble (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh Marty just got home from our Family Christmas and read this,

Thinking of you and Merry Beth, sure hope she takes a turn for the best






Lots of



























coming your way.


----------



## bevann (Dec 20, 2009)

My concern is no water intake.I tried everything (applesauce, kool aid, Gatorade, honey, brown sugar)to get my mare to drink and finally poured some molasses in a dog bowl and she licked it up.then we made molasses broth and she slurped it down.Got lots of water in her to keep her hydrated.No idea what is going on with your mare but keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## wildoak (Dec 20, 2009)

Marty, only one suggestion I'll add if she's still not eating - you might syringe some Karo syrup into her along with the other things you are doing. Hope things turn around and she bounces back quickly.

Jan


----------



## Marty (Dec 20, 2009)

I still can't figure out where the poop is coming from but there was yet another pile and it looked normal as usual. I have to wonder if My Archangel is in the barn secretly feeding her candy canes behind my back. How ironic, Michael once made me a sign that hangs in the barn that says "Protected by Angels" Michael are you helping me out here or what tonite?????





Merry Beth is in a matted stall with shavings and I decided she needed something softer so I made a big fluffy warm bed of hay to lay down to rest. Came back in the house to get her a bucket of warm water, when I returned there she was laying down in her hay nest and nibbleing on some hay!!!!!!!!! She got up when she saw me coming back and drank about 1/3 of her bucket of warm water. THEN SHE ATE A CHRISTMAS COOKIE!!!!!!!!!
























I baked special horse Christmas cookies for the barn and didn't realize that must be some pretty good recipe I came up with because she was begging for another. I tried her on a little bit of her food I mashed with applesauce and she ate most of it too, then went back to nibbling on some hay. Not sure if it was the banamine that is helping her or what exactly but time will tell. I'll be checking on her every hour tonite and hopefully by morning she will be feeling lots better and won't have to go to the hospital. But to cover my bases I still would like our mobile vet to come out and look inside her mouth just in case I am missing something. I'm such a parnoid I don't want to count my chickens just yet but the way its going right now, I'm already smiling and I'll be caroling my head off all day tomorrow while putting new ribbons in the Prancer's manes!!!!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 21, 2009)

Great news I hope she contnues to improve for you


----------



## barnbum (Dec 21, 2009)

Great!! I hope it continues!!


----------



## Barbie (Dec 21, 2009)

Starting my day off right with some good news about Merry Beth. Hope she is still on the upswing this morning. Yes, Marty, I am sure your archangel is watching out for you and Merry Beth.

((((HUGS))))

Barbie


----------



## Miniequine (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi Marty

I hope your girl is feeling better today. I will keep her in my thoughts!

~Sandy


----------



## Carolyn R (Dec 21, 2009)

I am praying your girl keeps showing inprovement, and you have a nice uneventful holiday this week. Keep us posted.


----------



## mizbeth (Dec 21, 2009)

Good morning Marty!

I am sorry to hear about Merry Beth, but glad it appears she is turning around for you. I hope that she continues to improve for you.

This is good news!

Beth


----------



## LittleRibbie (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Knighthawke (Dec 21, 2009)

I am happy to hear she is drinking. I use molasses water at shows or if someone is not drinking. Actually in Aulstria they give molasses water to kids when they get dehydrated they found out that it is like a natural electrolyte. I know mine I have to watch one mare she will drink and drink. It is not a problem it is good at flushing the kidneys but you get a very wet stall.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yaaaaayyyyy!!!!












Go Merry Beth!!





I know exactly how you feel so big, big hugs from Washington!

Leia


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so happy that Merry Beth is doing better!

Robin


----------



## weerunner (Dec 23, 2009)

This is the best Christmas news!!! I can only imagine the relief you felt to see her eating and drinking again. God bless you and your little mare and I hope the new year finds her gobbling her food as per normal. It brought tears to my eyes to hear she was eating finally, very good news indeed.


----------



## wildoak (Dec 23, 2009)

> I have to watch one mare she will drink and drink. It is not a problem it is good at flushing the kidneys but you get a very wet stall.


Not to hijack Marty's thread (and I'm happy to hear Merry Beth is improving!



) but drinking too much can also be a problem. I have one who will drink so much he flushes out electrolytes & all the good stuff as well. I intended to show him as a yearling but he just didn't thrive, had no energy and no muscle tone. Blood work was all normal but he was drinking excessively. I still have to watch him and restrict his water if he is stalled, which I hate doing, but we finally have him back to normal & energetic. Just an fyi.......





Jan


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm glad she is getting better. Hope she is fully recovered soon.


----------



## Marty (Dec 23, 2009)

We ended up taking her to the hospital early Tuesday morning when I found Merry Beth just not eating a thing again and laying down. I was really beginning to second guess myself because Merry Beth wouldn't eat unless she was on banamine and I just got scared that maybe I was screwing around with something else and had to be sure I was on the right track.

We did miscellaneous tests and a blood work up and tested manure; by the way, there is some new test they do from manure that tests for more than worms......so we did that test too. We don't have a worm problem and I didn't suspect we did.

But the other results are crappy.

I was on target with the ulcers. All her blood work is very low and of course from not eating doesn't help, and we did need a tooth float so we did that too while we were there.

So Merry Beth is now on a full blown regimine of You-Name-It.......she's got it! Gee whiz every time I go into the barn I have to do "something" to her, she's so sick of me by now I'm sure. I was told this is not going to be a quick fix and to prepare for a very slow healing cause this is a bad one. Crap crap crap.

The good news is that when we got home and unloaded Merry Beth, while we were still parking the trailer in the barnyard and she went right on over to the open bale of hay in the isleway and began to eat the tarnation out of it already so something is kicking in thank heavens. So I let her do that until dinner time. She is eating in small amounts, I do dampen it, but she is not quite back to her full ration just yet, and is also eating her hay and drinking water. I can tell her stomach is still sore so I give her plenty of pity and mercy and promised I would quit bothering her with the ribbons and bows. Darn stupid ulcers.


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh, gosh Marty, I am so sorry to hear she had to go to the hospital. And it sounds like you have your work cut out for you, but lets hope she is on the road to recovery!!!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Dec 23, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]My prayers are with you and "Mary Beth".... [/SIZE]_


----------



## ShaunaL (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh no, poor Merry Beth (and Marty!). I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## JennyB (Dec 24, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]SOOOO Happy for you Marty and for Merry Beth...she will get better now




[/SIZE]

What a wonderful Christmas present!!!...This is GREAT News!

Please pray for our Annie as she has a bad case of colic we are dealing with right now too..Thanks

HUGS Marty and Merry Beth

Jenny


----------



## Barbie (Dec 24, 2009)

Marty-

Is she on Ulcerguard or gastroguard? I'm sure she probably is. My mare who had chronic ulcers finally healed up after4 weeks of a full dose of Ulcerguard and then 2 weeks of a half dose. I had her scoped by Dr Porter of UF. He said not to give her any sweetfeed. I put her on Safeguard by Nutrena. It has been at least a couple of years now and she has not had a problem.

Hoping for a quick recovery for Merry Beth.

(((((HUGS)))))

Barbie


----------



## SWA (Dec 24, 2009)

Prayers lifted up for Merry Beth. Hope she continues to get better! {{{WARMESTHUGSALWAYS}}}


----------



## Debby - LB (Dec 24, 2009)

Prayers to you and your precious Merry Beth Marty! I think she'll be just fine she's got the best horsey mom in the world.


----------



## minih (Dec 24, 2009)

Marty after you finish your regiman of stuff for the ulcers and she has been healed you may want to think about putting her on some stuff called U-gard. It comes in a powder form and you mix it in their feed every day. It will keep a recurring attack from ulcers returning. I have two that had frequent attacks and I have them on the U-gard and it works. During show season I switch them over to this stuff called U Seven. Both of these taste like very sweet apples and the horses love it.


----------



## wildoak (Dec 25, 2009)

Marty, glad you got her in and got a solid diagnosis on her...and so glad to hear she's already responding!



Something else you might consider for long term is Stomach Soother. It's all natural papaya pulp, healthy and inexpensive. We have a chronic colicker here that I've put on Fastrack and Stomach Soother daily, and so far so good. They have a website stomachsoother.com if you want to look into it.

Merry Christmas,

Jan


----------



## Marty (Dec 25, 2009)

[SIZE=18pt]Hey everyone its Christmas! [/SIZE]

And Merry Beth is practically back to her old hyper self! I think the worst is over and we've passed the major hurdle cause she is a prancin and a dancin........

I think she saw Santa come to the barn last night!

Thanks for all your suggestions, I am going to be looking into them.

Have yourself a Merry Little Christmas from the mountain!


----------



## Miniequine (Dec 25, 2009)

* The bestest Christmas present



*

[SIZE=36pt]_Merry Christmas!!!_[/SIZE]


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 25, 2009)

Wonderful news





Wishing you and your family a wonderful and Peaceful Christmas


----------



## Knighthawke (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice to see things getting better. I know my girl hated seeing me with I came out with the ulcergard, papaya and magnalox (very weak) to coat the stomach.

But with in 2 days she was back to normal.


----------



## fastrack (Dec 26, 2009)

Marty,

So glad Mary Beth is better!

What medicines did the vet prescribe? And did he concur that it was ulcers all along?


----------



## barnbum (Dec 26, 2009)




----------

